# Ouvrir une fenêtre du "Finder" via une page HTML



## Daffy (30 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais pouvoir ouvrir une fenêtre du "Finder" via un bouton cliquable dans une page web.
Je ne pense pas que cela puisse se faire en "Javascript". Via un applescript, je parviens pas à faire passer le paramètre du nom du dossier (qui est variable).
Bref, je cale...


----------



## maousse (30 Juillet 2003)

avec safari, ça marche tout seul normalement


<a href=file:///Applications>ce lien</a> doit ouvrir ton dossier applications. Avec les autres navigateurs peut-être pas, mais c'est un début  (donc, un lien du genre file:///chemin/vers/le/dossier )


----------



## Melody Nelson (20 Août 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> &lt;a href=file:///Applications&gt;ce lien&lt;/a&gt; doit ouvrir ton dossier applications. Avec les autres navigateurs peut-être pas, mais c'est un début
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je chercher à lancer iCal depuis une page HTML.
En m'inspirant du message ci-dessus, j'ai fait quelques expériences... ratées !
J'ai tenté, entre autres, ceci :
&lt;a href="file:///applications/ical.app"&gt;ouvrir ical&lt;/a&gt;
Ce lien provoque l'ouverture du dossier Applications et sélectionne iCal.

Merci de votre aide


----------

